# Technique of the Week(s)



## MMAkid1 (Feb 27, 2008)

I was wondering if there was any way someone could paste all the Technique of the week posts here because I'm having trouble finding them. I am in Chinese Kenpo but I love learning different techniques from different styles. If anyone has time to do this, I'd appreciate it.
Many thanks.


----------



## Blindside (Feb 27, 2008)

Have you looked over on KenpoTalk?  I haven't seen a "tech of the week" over here in awhile, except for the crosspostings that originate on KT.

http://www.kenpotalk.com/forum/

Lamont


----------



## MJS (Feb 27, 2008)

MMAkid1 said:


> I was wondering if there was any way someone could paste all the Technique of the week posts here because I'm having trouble finding them. I am in Chinese Kenpo but I love learning different techniques from different styles. If anyone has time to do this, I'd appreciate it.
> Many thanks.


 
Not quite sure which techniques you're talking about.  There have been some technique discussions on this forum.  Usually they're all listed in this section. (Kenpo Technical)

Over at KenpoTalk, one of the mods usually picks a tech. of the week or month and starts a discussion on it.  I've done that here a number of times.


----------



## MMAkid1 (Feb 27, 2008)

Thank you very much.


----------

